# AK-47 vs. AR-15



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Let the people speak.

I am a big fan of both platforms. Ammo is cheap and plentiful, magazines are cheap and plentiful, both are battle proven, both have similar effective ranges and ballistic capabilities. 

As much as I love (and own) a good AR-15 variant, the operating cost of a good AK-47 variant gives it the edge for me.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I like having some of each.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Pros and cons to both but the AR for me..
AR (5.56)- More accurate and can be made to be ultra accurate with much greater range than AK. 
Greater variety of bullets available for different applications. 
Easier to operate. Hinging those mags in on an AK just is plain awkward and slow. 
Options to change to other calibers or barrel lengths (300 Blackout for example) easily. 
So many accessories available for it your head spins. Mounting decent optics couldn't be easier. 
Mags and ammo getting easier/cheaper. AK mags and ammo not getting cheaper and in some cases more expensive. 

AK-47 (7.62x39)- Ultra reliable. Stupid reliable. 
Bigger bullet that hits harder within its limited range. 
Minimal maintenance required. Back to stupid reliable. Those things will work. You neglect an AR it will crap the bed.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Beave82 (Apr 6, 2006)

I am a happy AR owner but there is alot of truth to this...


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Put a both button up.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

With so many quality AR-15s under $600 these days, the cost difference between the two platforms is a lot less than it used to be.
If you're down range of either, you won't be happy.
So much of this "debate" is just rehash at this point.
Shoot what you like and hope you never have to point either at another human.
That said, I love my Ruger AR-556.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

bruce said:


> Put a both button up.


 no


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I have AK's I paid $79.00 for and AR's I have paid over $1000.00. An AK and a paper clip is full auto.


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

bruce said:


> I have AK's I paid $79.00 for and AR's I have paid over $1000.00. An AK and a paper clip is full auto.


Airsoft guns dont count...


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Ok young buck. Back the 1980's AK' went for $79.00.


jl106112 said:


> Airsoft guns dont count...


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

bruce said:


> Ok young buck. Back the 1980's AK' went for $79.00.


I was just screwing around . That sounds a little more reasonable that would be around $250 in today's doll hairs


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I have sold some for over $500.00 Thanks O bumer


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I had a $79 Norinco SKS. I should have kept it.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Never sell your last one.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I bought 40 back then, Good times.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

In the mid 90's I was paying $125 for ak47's and sks was still $99.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

For me, my AK is analogous to a machete and my AR is a scalpel.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

I think there might be some language in this...might be prudent to wear headphones. Nothing terribly vulgar if my memory serves, but it is the most definitive comparison between the two platforms. Worth a watch.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Kinda hard to beat ol' Greg, aka Hickok45 for your AK/AR videos


----------

